# Dangers of nitrite during cycle



## Prez44203 (Oct 10, 2007)

I am in the process of cycling the tank right now, and am at the point in which the Nitrites have spiked, the ammonia is between 0 and .25 ppm, and Nitrites are about 10 ppm. I'm expecting the nitrites to come down within the week. I do have one concern, and that is that my sanchezi is currently in the tank... I know it's not the best idea, but it's a bit late now. I know about nitrite poisoning, and he does not seem to have any. His gills are normal, and breathing seems normal. I was just wondering if there are any specific warning signs I should be watching for. I will retest the nitrites in a day or two to make sure they are on the way down. I may also get some salt to put in as well. Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## Piranha_Mcfly (Jan 11, 2007)

Prez44203 said:


> I am in the process of cycling the tank right now, and am at the point in which the Nitrites have spiked, the ammonia is between 0 and .25 ppm, and Nitrites are about 10 ppm. I'm expecting the nitrites to come down within the week. I do have one concern, and that is that my sanchezi is currently in the tank... I know it's not the best idea, but it's a bit late now. I know about nitrite poisoning, and he does not seem to have any. His gills are normal, and breathing seems normal. I was just wondering if there are any specific warning signs I should be watching for. I will retest the nitrites in a day or two to make sure they are on the way down. I may also get some salt to put in as well. Any advice is appreciated.


Nitrites are not as deadly but still can do damage man. I suggest lowering them.


----------



## Prez44203 (Oct 10, 2007)

Already in the process, actually. I am not sure that he has Nitrite poisoning, but I have added salt just in case, and I will do a water change ASAP tomorrow. It's been a few hours since I added the salt, and he seems to be a bit more responsive than he was earlier. He was very lethargic earlier, and that kind of tipped me off.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Piranha_Mcfly said:


> *Nitrites are not as deadly* but still can do damage man. I suggest lowering them.












Brown blood disease occurs in fish when water contains high nitrite concentrations. Nitrite enters the bloodstream through the gills and turns the blood to a chocolate-brown color. Hemoglobin, which transports oxygen in the blood, combines with nitrite to form methemoglobin, which is incapable of oxygen transport. Brown blood cannot carry sufficient amounts of oxygen, and affected fish can suffocate despite adequate oxygen concentration in the water. This accounts for the gasping behavior often observed in fish with brown blood disease, even when oxygen levels are relatively high. - Dr. Martin W. Brunson

Salt and water changes are your best treatment of BBD.


----------



## Piranha_Mcfly (Jan 11, 2007)

Coldfire said:


> *Nitrites are not as deadly* but still can do damage man. I suggest lowering them.












Brown blood disease occurs in fish when water contains high nitrite concentrations. Nitrite enters the bloodstream through the gills and turns the blood to a chocolate-brown color. Hemoglobin, which transports oxygen in the blood, combines with nitrite to form methemoglobin, which is incapable of oxygen transport. Brown blood cannot carry sufficient amounts of oxygen, and affected fish can suffocate despite adequate oxygen concentration in the water. This accounts for the gasping behavior often observed in fish with brown blood disease, even when oxygen levels are relatively high. - Dr. Martin W. Brunson

Salt and water changes are your best treatment of BBD.
[/quote]

I stand corrected.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

No, you are correct in the fact that NO2 are not as deadly as NH4. I read it wrong as to say NO2 are not deadly. Besides, I just wanted to provide a bit of information.


----------



## Prez44203 (Oct 10, 2007)

He still seems a little stressed out this afternoon, but he is most certainly more alert. He is not as listless as he was yesterday. The nitrite levels, of course, are still elevated, which is the most obvious cause of the stress. If I see him start to become lethargic again, I will change the water, but right now he seems alright. I just don't want him to have to be in a cycling tank any longer than necessary. He has not exhibited most of the symptoms of Brown Blood, such as gasping or even the brown gills. I will update later.


----------



## jacks (Aug 6, 2007)

Prez44203 said:


> I am in the process of cycling the tank right now, and am at the point in which the Nitrites have spiked, the ammonia is between 0 and .25 ppm, and Nitrites are about 10 ppm. I'm expecting the nitrites to come down within the week. I do have one concern, and that is that my sanchezi is currently in the tank... I know it's not the best idea, but it's a bit late now. I know about nitrite poisoning, and he does not seem to have any. His gills are normal, and breathing seems normal. I was just wondering if there are any specific warning signs I should be watching for. I will retest the nitrites in a day or two to make sure they are on the way down. I may also get some salt to put in as well. Any advice is appreciated.


i have had a piranha now for 7 months i have never bought a water tester, i clean out the sh*t from the bottom of the tank every day, i dont think you need salt personally, just remove a bucket full of water every day and replace at approximately the same temp, i have a 30 gallon tank, i dont know how many litre approx one bucket is? i would be sure everything is ok in your tank if you do as i do.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

If you are worried about the elevated NO2 levels, you can always get a bacterica additive (e.g. bio-spira). That will help boost the cycle, and speed it up.


----------



## Prez44203 (Oct 10, 2007)

Coldfire said:


> If you are worried about the elevated NO2 levels, you can always get a bacterica additive (e.g. bio-spira). That will help boost the cycle, and speed it up.


I did buy a bacteria culture, but I don't think it worked. I used it everyday for the first week like the directions said, but the cycle is taking the normal amount of time. None of the stores around here stock Bio-Spira either. I may go back and look for something else.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Well, if you go and look for another bacteria additive make sure it is refridgerated. If stored warm all the bacteria will die. Just an FYI.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Since salt displaces the nitrite ions from the gill membrane he should be fine. Just don't feed him more than once for the next week.


----------

